# Key Posts copied from Index



## Marion

Do I have a right to buy goods at the marked price
Enforcing a Small Claims Court judgement
ASAI complaints’ procedures 
Credit Rating – Irish Credit Bureau
Credit card company liable for Rocca Tiles
The Gentle Art of Complaining 
Buying on the net 
Are  restaurants entitled to take non-refundable deposits
The Small Claims Court - all you need to know
Buying on the net from the US - tax and duty

Links:

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
ASAI  - Advertising authority
Members of the Irish Credit Bureau
[broken link removed] – financial regulator
Ombudsman – complaints against Public Bodies
Pensions Board
The Competition Authority
Communications Regulator
Data Protection
Freedom of Information
[broken link removed]


[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
MABS - help with debt and advice
[broken link removed] - Office of the Director of consumer affairs
Courts Service
 - European Consumer Information Centre
Consumers' Association
[broken link removed]




Miscellaneous Good Deals
CDs DVDs 
CDs and DVDs - Summary

Cheaper books
 Cheaper Books - Summary

Cheapest petrol locator site



Case of wine online
Good Champagne


*Eyes/Teeth*
Laser eye surgery
Contact Lens online

*Weddings/diamonds*
Engagement Rings
Valuing a diamond ring
Honeymoons
Wine for a wedding

Hair Straighteners

Posters and Prints 
Razor Blades - Shaving
Online Pharmacies
Pharmacy prices
Are we better buying from e-bay.com or e-bay.co.uk?
Internet shopping – Price comparison websites
Online perfumes and body products


*Golf/Gyms/Leisure Centres*
Reasonable Golf Club membership outside Dublin
Golf clubs for a beginner


*Babies*
Best buy for babies
Worst buy for babies
Baby stuff - Nappies and Farley's
Buggies/Prams


*The Best in Dublin*
Coffee
Pizza
Mini greasy fry-up

*Advice regarding organising a funeral*

Key post on organising a funeral


----------

